# Re-grooving



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Got the clubs re-gripped and I think its time re- groove the wedges. How about other Irons in the bag?


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

They're not as important as the wedges since they don't get the sand use the wedges do which, as you probably guessed, accelerates the wear, but they do fold over with time. I'd say if it's not pricey, I'd do them all. Especially if it' been a while since they were done. 

It's actually something you can do at home pretty easily too, Golf Smith offers a couple of good grooving tools. A couple of hours on a rainy afternoon and they're all grooved, good as new. When I was playing 5 or 6 rounds a week, I'd regroove my wedges once a month and everything else every other month. The ability of the club face to grip the ball and make it do what you want is dependant on those grooves.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I've had them for six years and never had them grooved


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd suggest using a little oil whilst you're cutting. Its hard work without oil... takes longer with oil but it produces a more even 'cut' and the grooving tool will last longer - they blunt fairly quickly anyway.

If you're thinking of doing a full set I'd recommend getting a couple of tools and a crate of beer...

You got cabin fever yet Bob?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*BOY!* do I have cabin fever. Snow and it so cold, you can break wind and no one will hear it until the thaw.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> *BOY!* do I have cabin fever. Snow and it so cold, you can break wind and no one will hear it until the thaw.


Snowing here too but its not settling. Full house weekend with daughters and grandkids + wine...:thumbsup: Golf next week for me - pairs Stableford.

Just finishing off the wine with Houston @ the Patriots.


----------



## jamesleo629 (Nov 27, 2012)

Regrooving the wedges once a month is a good practice for all golfers.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

jamesleo629 said:


> Regrooving the wedges once a month is a good practice for all golfers.


You're joking - right?? 


I've never regrooved a club in my life, and don't plan to. Never saw the need for it. Sharp grooves are overrated. They only do one thing, they strip the cover off the ball. I like to use a ball until I lose it, which can be 3 or 4 rounds. That's why I prefer "V" grooves on all of my irons - they don't roll over or wear as readily. 

My 54° and 56° wedges are the only ones in my bag with the old grooves, and that's just because I bought them before the new rule came into being. If I replaced them with new wedges I'd have a full set without the old grooves, and it wouldn't change how I play one lick.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> You're joking - right??
> 
> 
> I've never regrooved a club in my life, and don't plan to. Never saw the need for it. Sharp grooves are overrated. They only do one thing, they strip the cover off the ball. I like to use a ball until I lose it, which can be 3 or 4 rounds. That's why I prefer "V" grooves on all of my irons - they don't roll over or wear as readily.
> ...



Rick: are you suggesting if the grooves are worn Leave them alone or buy new wedges? Keep in mind I'm a cheap "Ba#$%rd"


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Rick: are you suggesting if the grooves are worn Leave them alone or buy new wedges? Keep in mind I'm a cheap "Ba#$%rd"


Before I moved down here and got rid of all my excess clubs, I had a couple of wedges which were 15 years old, still quite usable. I never did anything but keep the grips fresh. I just don't see any need for it. I'm not a pro, and I don't make the pretense that I can hit shots like a pro. From the fairway I can spin the ball on full shots. I can do it on some short shots, but I prefer not to. 

I find that I get more consistent results in my short game when I rely on trajectory and roll, rather than spin and checking. That way it works the same whether I'm in the fairway or rough. Spinning the ball from the rough is chancy even with brand new wedges, so I prefer to learn one type of shot and use it for all of my chipping and pitching. I used to spin the ball on short pitches, and although it looked neat when it worked, I found that it was actually making my scoring worse because it was less consistent than a good, old fashioned chip and roll.

I've played with guys who were pretty good at spinning the ball consistently and checking it where they wanted, but for me it was a day to day thing. When it worked it was great, when it didn't, I was either chunking or skulling the ball, or just failing to get the right spin and running way past the hole. When I quit using my SW and went back to chipping with my 8I, PW and GW (never use the 9I for some reason :dunno, my up and down save percentage went way up. I only use my 56° wedge when I need the higher trajectory, but I still just make a chipping stroke and never try to spin it.

Kind of long winded, but that's why I don't worry about wedge grooves. I bought my AP-2 irons a year before the groove change went into the book, and they were V-grooves even then. I just prefer it.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree Rick, I play once or twice a month now, not once or twice a day like I was lucky enough to be able to do for a couple of years. I haven't regrooved my clubs since I re-entered the world of the employed, they don't have the wear and I don't have the touch required to pull off the shots anymore. I too prefer the bump and run, without 100s of golf shots a week, it's more consistant for me. At the time, I was also helping out at the local club smith's shop and fiddled with my clubs constantly. I bet I took my clubs apart and put them back together 10 times in that 2 years.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm just trying to keep my clubs as if they're brand new, its the kid in me, plus trying to improve the short game.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> I'm just trying to keep my clubs as if they're brand new, its the kid in me, plus trying to improve the short game.


Surely the centre of the clubface has never been used anyway...:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> Surely the centre of the clubface has never been used anyway...:cheeky4:


I checked the face, damn, the bottoms are extremely worn.


----------

